# Buch Photoshop 7 WOW  FRAGEN



## Buddyline (31. August 2003)

Habe mir  das Buch Photoshop 7 WOW gekauft und könnte schon behaupten, dass diese Lektüre wirklich nicht schlecht ist ABER ... !

Ich habe nun folgendes Problem, auf der Seite 9 Die WOW- Vorgaben installieren, habe ich schon den ersten Hänger und komme nicht weiter! 

Habe diesen Ordner wie im Buch beschrieben, von der CD-ROM in den Ordner von Photoshop 7 kopiert, kann aber nun nicht feststellen, dass Photoshop das Ganze integriert hat! 

Auf der nächsten Seite, Seite Nummer 10 WOW!-Image FIX-Werkzeugspitzen komme ich auch nicht weiter, könnte mir da jemand helfen? Habe mir nämlich Testweise ein Foto geladen und wollte mal so ein bisschen experimentieren, kann aber diese fix-it Werkzeuge nicht finden, die auf dieser Seite beschrieben sind! 

Gerade dieses Thema auf dieser Seite 10, rote Augen entfernen kommt doch immer wieder zum Tragen, bei Bildern und da sollte mir das Programm PS7 doch schon behilflich sein!

Beste Grüße 
Rüdiger


----------



## Mythos007 (31. August 2003)

Du musst die Werkzeugspitzen; Verläufe; Aktionen; Stile etc. erst über
den Vorgabenmanager von Photoshop 7 laden ... danach stehen Sie
Dir auch nach einem Neustart von Photoshop uneingeschränkt zur
Verfügung ...


----------



## Buddyline (31. August 2003)

Hi Mythos007 

Danke für deine Antwort! 

Da ich komplett neu, im Photoshopgeschäft bin, fällt mir der Umgang z. Zt. noch etwas schwer und ich muss dich zu deiner Antwort, noch etwas fragen! 

Wie aktiviert man diese Werkzeugspitzen; Verläufe; Aktionen; Stile etc, wenn man sie anwenden will? Dann wäre da noch die Frage zu den tutorials!

Was hat es eigentlich mit diesen tutorials auf sich? 
Wozu sind sie gut usw. und natürlich wo findet man sie im Photoshop 7 ? 

Grüße Rüdiger 
der noch viel lernen muss!


----------



## cosinus (31. August 2003)

Hi@Buddyline

Ich kenn zwar nicht das Buch aber dafür Photoshop 

Wenn du die einzelnen Aktionen, Pinselspitzen, Verläufe usw in die jeweiligen Ordner von Photoshop kopierst dann kannst du diese "Bausteine" in den Photoshop laden in dem du unter dem Menüpunkt "Bearbeiten" - "Vorgaben Manager" in die Entwicklungsumgebung von Photoshop laden.






Was es mit Tutorials auf sich hat ist ja eigentlich ganz einfach 
Sie sind da um bestimmte Arten der Bearbeitung von Bildern oder eigenstädigen Designs nach zu machen und was zu Lernen darüber wie und wann man welsches Werkzeug benutzt.


----------



## Buddyline (1. September 2003)

Hallo Mario

Jetzt weiß ich wieder ein Stück mehr zum Thema Photoshop! 
Wie lange hast du gebraucht, UM wenigstens halbwegs vernünftig mit diesem Hammerprogramm arbeiten zu können? 

Bin wie gesagt blutiger Neuling und muss mich wohl erst einmal durch so diverse Lektüren kämpfen! Momentan habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl, den Überblick zu verlieren! 

Photoshop ist nicht gerade locker ... und meine Bücher auch nicht !

Grüße Rüdiger


----------



## root_alpha (1. September 2003)

Hi@Buddyline

Ich Arbeite mit Photoshop zeit der Version 4 von diesem Programm also so an die 5 Jahre.

" Wie lange hast du gebraucht, um wenigstens halbwegs vernünftig mit diesem Hammerprogramm arbeiten zu können? "

Nun vielleicht um die ersten Freistellungs aufgaben zu lösen ( lange Haare im Wind ) etwa ein gutes viertel Jahr. Kann ich aber schlecht beurteilen da Photoshop ein recht umfangreiches Programm ist und man immer was dazu lernt.

Ich kann dir nur den Tip geben das du soviel wie möglich damit Arbeitest und ein Tutorial nach dem anderen durch arbeitest und es da aus dem Kopf heraus versuchst noch mal zu machen bis die wichtigsten Schritte fast wie im Schlaf gehen 



ps. ist zwar ein anderer forum user namen aber ich bin der selbe  
 (root_alpha == cosinus )


----------



## einzige (3. September 2003)

hi buddyline,
ich empfehle Dir das Buch "photoshop für dummis". 
Du solltest erstmal mit Grundlagen wie Bild- Dateigröße, Auflösung, Farbräume 
usw. anfangen. Ist in diesem Buch sehr einfach beschrieben. Ist auch erschwinglich.
tschüß einzige


----------



## Buddyline (4. September 2003)

Jooo das wäre dann Buch Nr. 4! 

Hatte mal in einer Newsgroup die Frage gestellt, welches Buch für Photoshop 7! Da hatte ich aber die anderen beiden Bücher schon! Man hat mir da ständig und immer wieder dieses Photoshop 7 WOW empfohlen bis ich dann letztendlich, dass gute Stück für fast 60 EUR gekauft habe! 

Das Buch ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, nur für den Einstieg eben nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei! 

Will jetzt erst man sehen wie weit ich mit diesem Schinken hin komme ... ein bisschen die Lust am Photoshop 7, ist mir allerdings schon vergangen! 
Habe festgestellt, dass ich immer wieder auf mein altbewährtes
PhotoImpact 8 zurückgreife, dass ich schon seit der Version 6.0 habe! 

Genial ist Photoshop sicher nur eben Saumäßig schwer! 

Grüße Rüdiger


----------



## Mythos007 (4. September 2003)

Der Mensch ist eben ein Gewöhnungstier ...


----------



## Buddyline (5. September 2003)

Womit du ganz sicherlich recht hast! 
Habe aber nicht den Mut verloren und werde natürlich dranbleiben ... 
Übung macht den Meister!


----------



## Buddyline (5. September 2003)

Ich nochmal !

Also was ich gerne hätte! 
Ganz nebenbei ... wäre ein z. B. Word-Dokument, mit allen Tastenkürzel oder zumindest die meist verwendeten von Photoshop 7! Hat jemand sowas in einer Druckversion und könnte mir dieses Dokument BITTE schicken? 

Als Übersicht neben der Tastatur, wäre so eine Hilfe eine feine Sache !

Grüße Rüdiger 
der mal wieder am üben ist ...


----------



## root_alpha (5. September 2003)

Hi@ Buddyline 

Hier mal einige wichtige für den täglichen gebrauch;
http://www.marios-galaxy.de/upload/HotKeys.pdf deutsch

und hier alle auf einen Blick;
http://www.marios-galaxy.de/upload/HotKeys1.pdf english


----------



## Buddyline (6. September 2003)

Hi Mario

Danken für die links! Haben mir direkt einen Ausdruck vom Deutschen Link gemacht. Dir liegt jetzt neben der Tastatur ... die englische Geschichte bringt mir leider nicht allzu viel, da ich der Sprache nicht sonderlich mächtig bin! 

Grüße Rüdiger

http://mitglied.lycos.de/coolbuddy


----------

